# SF $38 / Hr. Guarantee



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

There was a $38 / Hr. Guarantee in SF last week.

I worked 30 hours during the promotion times & gave 52 rides, but made less than $100 in bonus (guaranteed) money. By my calculations, I should have made at least $400.

Is this because we don't get promotion credit for the hours where we go offline for a few minutes or if we go online 5 minutes after the hour?

For example, let's say I go online at 6:05 pm. Does that 6:00 pm hour get disqualified from the promotion since I wasn't online for the entire hour? Seems like there's something funny going on with the math.

If this is true, then the math makes sense (not saying I agree with Uber doing this) because I took an hour to eat each day & I went offline for an additional 10 minutes each day as well. So, 5 total hours to eat & 5 hours (about 1 additional hour actually offline, just 5 different times).

So I would have a total of 6 hours offline, but the system would see it as 10 hours offline (assuming each 10 minutes equates to an hour by system calculation --- 2 hour penalty if your 10 minute break starts at 6:55 pm --- would cost you $76 to take a 10 minute break).

10*38=$380 of lost bonus money. My original bonus earnings estimate was ~$400.

Damn, if this is true, that means it cost me $38 to eat a damn sandwich & $38 to use the restroom (each time). 

In case some of you are thinking the bonus payout is low because my average was close to $38 / hour, I can assure you it wasn't even close to that.

Maybe I'm missing something here. Something you folks figured out that I haven't. I was expecting a higher payout. Can't believe I did all that work last week for <$100.

--------------------------------------------------

$38 / HOUR PROMOTION DETAILS

If you drive at least 10 hours during the peak hours below, we guarantee that you earn at least $38 per hour on average in fares:

Morning commuting hours:
Wednesday - Friday: 7AM - 10AM

Evening commuting hours:
Tuesday - Thursday: 5PM - 10PM

Weekend peak hours:
Friday: 5PM - 2AM

Saturday: 5PM - 2AM

Sunday: 4AM - 6AM &
9AM - 10PM


Here's how to qualify:
Be online at least 10 hours during the guaranteed periods above. We recommend driving as much as possible during these hours to maximize earnings. If you earn more than the $38 per hr. - even better!
Be online in the city of SF. Some trips might take you outside of the city. That's OK, please return and do trips along the way.
Accept at least 85% of requests. Rider cancellations do not count against your acceptance rate
Complete at least 1 trip per hour on average during the peak hours.


----------



## alex_87 (Oct 10, 2014)

The best way it to write email to support team.


----------



## sfdriver1896 (Aug 28, 2014)

its bullshit how they do it, i fell for it once and never again. they will send you a email saying some shit like ita a average over the time. which is never stated in the original email. guarantee. uber way of business, and karma is a *****.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

djnsmith7 said:


> There was a $38 / Hr. Guarantee in SF last week.
> 
> I worked 30 hours during the promotion times & gave 57 rides, but made less than $100 in bonus (guaranteed) money. By my calculations, I should have made at least $400.
> 
> ...


What were you total gross fares for the 57 rides?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

sfdriver1896 said:


> *its bullshit how they do it, i fell for it once *and never again. they will send you a email saying some shit like ita a average over the time. which is never stated in the original email. guarantee. uber way of business, and karma is a *****.


App on. Milk the system for all it's worth. Screw Uber's promotions because you'll kill more time trying to figure it out. Even if you ***** the best you can expect is some petty compromise. They NEVER provide the fine print or the intimate details. Just the suckering headline blurbs.

If the biz is there it's game on. If not, it's not. Go home.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> App on. Milk the system for all it's worth. Screw Uber's promotions because you'll kill more time trying to figure it out. Even if you ***** the best you can expect is some petty compromise. They NEVER provide the fine print or the intimate details. Just the suckering headline blurbs.
> 
> If the biz is there it's game on. If not, it's not. Go home.





djnsmith7 said:


> There was a $38 / Hr. Guarantee in SF last week.
> 
> I worked 30 hours during the promotion times & gave 57 rides, but made less than $100 in bonus (guaranteed) money. By my calculations, I should have made at least $400.
> 
> ...


Uber is famous for NOT honoring it's guarantees...mostly through retro-active, twisted interpretations of the original guarantee language. "Fine print" is often added after the fact. I have had to fight in order to get paid for incentive guarantees. Once it literally took me four weeks to eventually get paid. The second time it took almost as long. It takes countless emails and plenty of supporting documentation (save the original incentive email, make a copy of the map of the eligibility area and track all your hours logged-in). You MIGHT eventually get paid.


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> What were you total gross fares for the 57 rides?


Correction: 52 rides (5 were outside promo times)

$719

$719 / 30 = $24 / hr.

Difference of $14 / hr.

$14*30 = $420

Bonus payout should be ~$420, not <$100


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

I didn't bother with it. Cancelled and did surges only made 1840 this week all surges only did 2 regular fares. My weekly reports usually say like 69$ an hour and hours online are like under 30. This is because I turn the phone off constantly. My acceptance rate is also shitty like 57 precent


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

SF CURBSERVER said:


> I didn't bother with it. Cancelled and did surges only made 1840 this week all surges only did 2 regular fares. My weekly reports usually say like 69$ an hour and hours online are like under 30. This is because I turn the phone off constantly. My acceptance rate is also shitty like 57 precent


holy shit...."ONLY" made 1840? How many hours? What would you say your avg weekly gross is?


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

Less than 40 closer to like 29


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't ****ing like it. Used to clear 2k easy but would be logged on more. Shows up as 50 to 60 hours before there price cut. Now it shows so little the hours because I don't have the phone on waiting. Just long enough to find the surge do it. And off. I mean uber says I worked only 29 hours but really I'm out there 60 plus hours trying to get it. Getting into the right locations stuff like that.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SF CURBSERVER said:


> Less than 40 closer to like 29


But phone off...you're still technically on the yob even with phone off.

For me to gross in the $1800-2000 range I have to clock 7 12+ hour days and at least 2 hard nights, Fri. and Sat from noon til 3-4 a.m.

and yes the apps are set up to allow drivers to drive excessive hours without any doubt, illegal as hell I might add.


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

Yep I work every night. Every ****ing night


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> But phone off...you're still technically on the yob even with phone off.
> 
> For me to gross in the $1800-2000 range I have to clock 7 12+ hour days and at least 2 hard nights, Fri. and Sat from noon til 3-4 a.m.
> 
> and yes the apps are set up to allow drivers to drive excessive hours without any doubt, illegal as hell I might add.


Wow. I am not a young guy and do not drive the drunk & puke crowd, so I loose out on good $$ there. But I drive 6am to 6pm Mon-Fri (60hrs) and I have trouble grossing $800. (small market/new market)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Wow. I am not a young guy and do not drive the drunk & puke crowd, so I loose out on good $$ there. But I drive 6am to 6pm Mon-Fri (60hrs) and I have trouble grossing $800. (small market/new market)


I drive X and XL combined so that brings the take up considerably. I also have a ridiculously low ping acceptance rate for numerous reasons, i.e. I don't do X during busy times except for surge rates at 1.5X or higher. Otherwise it's XL only during the busy times and X to kill time during the week.

Being technical I probably lose money driving non-surge X. Just don't have much else to do and I like the money.


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting a XL vehicle. My friend does XL he says he be killing it


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SF CURBSERVER said:


> I'm thinking about getting a XL vehicle. My friend does XL he says he be killing it


I wouldn't consider clocking those kinds hours as killing it, but it's a long shot better than strictly X. If I were strictly X I would only get off the couch on evenings and weekends, probably where you wound up.

It depends on XL 'demand.'

The 'net net' numbers are OK but most people given half a chance would do something else and wouldn't, couldn't and shouldn't ride share.

I figure the take is about $13-18 an hour (varies because of demand) after hard costs (Uber's take/fuel/std. maintenance) and that's my providing the vehicle. The only good thing is that the mileage writeoff nearly eliminates tax consequences, so it kind of washes out.

It's also very hard on the body sitting in a vehicle for so long. A fairly rigorous daily physical regiment is mandatory.


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

I know that but XL im get a van and sleep during down time much better than sleeping in a civic


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

Fml about to do a 12 hour shift tonite. 12am 12pm hope it goes well


----------

